# Minnie And Pooh



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Minnie getting in the christmas spirit ....hehe 

How cute is she?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Too cute the second one is my favourite


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

How cute!!!!  My guys are big fat scaredy cats and wouldn't sit on the xmas tree let alone a xmas tree with a big scary pooh bear on it.  Minnie is just gorgeous!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Awww- what a darling little girl!!!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks everyone, she is such a sweet girl I just love her, she snuggles right into my hair and just lays there snuggling forever, she is the only one that will snuggle with me like that she will put her head down on my shouder and I put my head on her gently of course...lol and we just lay there like that for a long time she loves cuddles and rubbing faces ( no I am not weird...LOL ) with me she is just to cute


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> Thanks everyone, she is such a sweet girl I just love her, she snuggles right into my hair and just lays there snuggling forever, she is the only one that will snuggle with me like that she will put her head down on my shouder and I put my head on her gently of course...lol and we just lay there like that for a long time she loves cuddles and rubbing faces ( no I am not weird...LOL ) with me she is just to cute



You're not weird! I do the same!!!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> You're not weird! I do the same!!!


And me too!!! Cookie loves when we rub faces.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awww, those photos are lovely. I dread to think what Dooby would do to Pooh at the moment....


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> Awww, those photos are lovely. I dread to think what Dooby would do to Pooh at the moment....










OH DEAR!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Good to know I am not "weird" ...lol Its so different with Minnie, I love Georgie don't get me wrong she is my first but she would take my face of if I tried to cuddle her like that ...lol  Ollie is like glue, Minnie is a big suck and Georgie well she just likes to be on her own she comes out of her cage and wanders around but prefers to be left alone so I respect that she doesn't bite and steps up when told to but she likes to fly off and sit by herself and occasional will sit with us.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Minnie is a cutie!! And don't worry I do the whole rubbing faces thing as well hehe!


----------

